# ONR Review with Pics



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi All,

Well not wanting to judge something without trying it i ordered some ONR from AutoGeeks last week.

Now even our daily car is well looked after and rarely goes a week with out some kind of clean and recently ive been using CG speed wipe in a fresh bucket of water to keep the dust at bay and add a little extra gloss.

So on with the quick clean. I mixed 1 Ounce in a bucket with 10 litres of water not wanting to be to strong at first.... Be warned it stinks!










On the Boxster i did one panel at a time and dried with a CG Miracle Dryer. No major problems as i would guess as the car had not been rained on since last washed and had minor dust.

Heres the results.














































There was just something not quite right after drying but the car felt like it had lost some of the slickness it had before. Anyway once back in the garage I gave it a quick once over with Z8 and all was well.

I also noticed part of my drive where the Box was was lifting slightly... not saying its the ONR but worth mentioning in case anyone else sees this.

Next was the Freelander, Instead of a section i did a 3rd of the car trying to speed things up.

To be fair it left me with less water marks even when the panel started drying which was a bonus. To be fair i was worried after the tarmac it would burn through the plastic trim.. lol

Anyway finished photos





































Conclusions:

Good quick clean for daily drivers, wouldnt use it on my Z4 with fresh wax. Will use again to see if the slickness is lost again on the Boxster.

Good = Quick, less water marks.

Bad = Bad chemical smell, Chance of lossing slickness from finish.

Glad i didn't buy a gallon, but worth a go.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Interesting on the loss of slickness, not read that before.

My experience with ONR so far is the 1/4 Damon did when he was up some time ago, i don't recall any loss of slickness but may not have tested.

Nice review though


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Paul - you didnt use enough product - it should be 1oz per 7.5L (2 US gallons to be precise) so you were about 30% under strength. That might explain the slight water spotting you got, as I live in a VERY VERY hard water area and at the correct usage I get zero water spots. It actually can be used a little stronger than recommended if you struggle with uber hard water as the extra product simply provides a little extra water softening. There is NO risk of wax stripping as the QD is mixed 6 times as stromg and is wax safe. 

ONR is a shampoo that does leave behind a little polymer protection, although I wouldnt say it will add any slickness. My recommendation is always to use a QD at the drying stage, just like with any other wash process, so using FK425, OID or Quikshine adds loads of slickness over a waxed finish. I always put a spray on a panel just before the final drying pass to make sure the towel is well lube'd on the paint and to add that little extra.

The tarmac problem is NOTHING to do with ONR :lol: You must have something else nasty on there as a little water (and thats really what you have at a 1:256 dilution) is not going to affect that surface


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice review, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

You used it too dilute, i've been putting 2 and a bit caps in 8 litres of water, i've also got a litre spray bottle with QD strength solution, in a litre bottle you only need about 1/2 or 3/4 of a cap for QD strength.

Why did you say it stinks, if you open it and sniff inside the bottle it smells a bit like toilet duck, but not very strong, and you certainly can't smell it once diluted, even the QD strength smells fine.

By the way, did you use a wool mitt or a sponge to wash with?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing and doing a good review.
I can add any more to what has been already posted.
I love the ease and quickness not to mention the finish it leave.
It has become one of my first go to products, although I am still play about with one other. But thats for a later time.

I have just recently moved from FK 425 to Aqua-wax. Apply it to the panel when still wet and remove. Adds to the finish and leave a bit more protection also.
Gordon


----------



## Panther Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Great review


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Good review, I like the pictures.

I highly rate ONR - I've found good results with an MF sponge but I'm interested to try the grout sponge option.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Thank you PaulN for the review. 

And thank you to the others for pointers on getting the best from this product.

Tony


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I love ONR thats why I got a gallon.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the input everyone.

Ill wack more in this friday and give a follow up.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> Paul - you didnt use enough product - it should be 1oz per 7.5L (2 US gallons to be precise) so you were about 30% under strength. That might explain the slight water spotting you got, as I live in a VERY VERY hard water area and at the correct usage I get zero water spots. It actually can be used a little stronger than recommended if you struggle with uber hard water as the extra product simply provides a little extra water softening. There is NO risk of wax stripping as the QD is mixed 6 times as stromg and is wax safe.
> 
> ONR is a shampoo that does leave behind a little polymer protection, although I wouldnt say it will add any slickness. My recommendation is always to use a QD at the drying stage, just like with any other wash process, so using FK425, OID or Quikshine adds loads of slickness over a waxed finish. I always put a spray on a panel just before the final drying pass to make sure the towel is well lube'd on the paint and to add that little extra.
> 
> The tarmac problem is NOTHING to do with ONR :lol: You must have something else nasty on there as a little water (and thats really what you have at a 1:256 dilution) is not going to affect that surface


Hi Mate,

I know i mixed it weaker than suggested but i wanted to try it. I didn't really say about the water spotting, its was one of my good points.

The issue of slickness and having to QD every wash is a worry to me, I had guessed when you was QD after every panel was for this reason.

Ill try with 2 oz with 12 litres Friday, but i really cant see how it will make the issue better.

I will also try it as a QD and see what happens to the slickness.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Katana said:


> You used it too dilute, i've been putting 2 and a bit caps in 8 litres of water, i've also got a litre spray bottle with QD strength solution, in a litre bottle you only need about 1/2 or 3/4 of a cap for QD strength.
> 
> Why did you say it stinks, if you open it and sniff inside the bottle it smells a bit like toilet duck, but not very strong, and you certainly can't smell it once diluted, even the QD strength smells fine.
> 
> By the way, did you use a wool mitt or a sponge to wash with?


I said it stinks because it does...... The first thing everyone does is open the cap and sniff it! It smells nasty lol

I used a Mitt because i was more worried about marking the paint than staining the mitt.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Paul - I, and most people here, QD at the drying stage regardless of which shampoo is used.

Part of it is to add some gloss and slickness, although not all QDs will add slickness, but also to lubricate the drying towel in case of any particles left on the paint or dust etc that settles, and also to just add a little extra protection to the finish. Its nothing to do with ONR and you dont have to if you dont want to of course...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I dont mind the smell of it.I did my car yesterday and there is zero swirls inflicted:thumb:


----------



## Star2 (Aug 20, 2008)

caledonia said:


> I have just recently moved from FK 425 to Aqua-wax. Apply it to the panel when still wet and remove. Adds to the finish and leave a bit more protection also.
> Gordon


What brand of aqua wax are you using (AG, duragloss)? I would be interested to hear how you rate it.


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

I also ordered some ONR and can't wait to get started with it.

In the different threads I see some interesting comments now and than. Would be great if someone good start a sticky thread with 'ONR Tips and Tricks' to help the newbies 
(Bigpikle?)


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

jeroens said:


> I also ordered some ONR and can't wait to get started with it.
> 
> In the different threads I see some interesting comments now and than. Would be great if someone good start a sticky thread with 'ONR Tips and Tricks' to help the newbies
> (Bigpikle?)


Here is a sticky.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=116032

Should have a few Q&A In it.
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good info posts here 

ONR is going to get a run out with me in the coming weeks as I am travelling with a show vehicle and will have no access to water on the show ground - so a bucket or water carried with me, and ONR will be a good option for ensuring the show van is in its best possible clean condition... I hope!


----------



## citizenal (Nov 5, 2008)

Can you wash with ONR, and then hit it with Time to dry before drying? I want to try this when I get home from work.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

No need for the Time to Dry IMHO.

Last time I ONR'd (Saturday) I just dried with a CG drying towel and threw down a coat of Opti-Seal :thumb:

Job done


----------

